# cars from saudi arabia



## sweet&evil (Sep 9, 2005)

hi evry 1 iam soooooo hapy 2be withe u
i like bmw more than evry thing n my life
i got the 740i 
and i dont any car after her becouse its my love

and now i just want to presnt some cars from saudi arabia and its all done by saudis boys

lits begen

bmw 745Li :thumbup:










































mercedes s-class/cl-class/sl-class










































honda accord '04


































see u my frinds and thers alot of saudi cars


----------



## Huezo (Dec 16, 2004)

: puke:


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Big chromed wheels must be big in Saudi. Even the cars in the background, 70's Buick LeSabre, VW Bug, and Nissan Altima, sport chromed wheels. :yikes: 

Please somebody send the taste police to set some standards. : puke:


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

LDV330i said:


> Big chromed wheels must be big in Saudi. Even the cars in the background, 70's Buick LeSabre, VW Bug, and Nissan Altima, sport chromed wheels. :yikes:
> 
> Please somebody send the taste police to set some standards. : puke:


Can`t disagree on the "taste police" issue. But I believe that "Buick Lesabre" is actually a Chevrolet Caprice.


----------



## mng (Oct 15, 2003)

damn


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Ugh.

: puke: x 100


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Group buy!
http://www.discountedwheelwarehouse...119839&InfoID=2505&ShowLarge=True&SnipID=3003


----------



## germanblood (Aug 12, 2005)

:rofl:  My fravorite rims are those on the CL- can I get those in pink? :loco:


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

germanblood said:


> :rofl:  My fravorite rims are those on the CL- can I get those in pink? :loco:


 :rofl:


----------



## RSPDiver (Jul 14, 2004)

Different cultures, fellas. Personally, I would go nutz living in many Gulf countries, but the dudes there are happy, and they mod the crap out of their cars. Sometimes it's just counter to what us _driving_ enthusiasts would do. I don't want to sound like I'm coming down on those countries, but sometimes there isn't a ton to do but spend money. Imagine if you had a bunch of $$$ burning up your pocket, and there were no good mountain roads to drive on. Would you have the baddest canyon carving car, while all your friends are blinging the crap out of theirs? You would look as silly as this may look to us.

Just some perspective, even though I abhor excess chrome, any neon, extra lights, and paint where it doesn't belong.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

germanblood said:


> :rofl:  My fravorite rims are those on the CL- can I get those in pink? :loco:


Those wheels looked nasty. Where do those people get their taste buds from on wheels? :tsk:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Looks like Jeddah has a part in their country like Compton or Firestone in California :eeps:


----------



## sweet&evil (Sep 9, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks every 1
and all of u got rong feedback of gulf countries
u must come then u will fiugerout what the gulf is :thumbup:


----------



## VIDEV (Sep 11, 2005)

agrhhh It`s a wonderful rims,wowwww just no comment


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

This one made me wonder... How many stops before your brakes overheat?


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Mr. E said:


> This one made me wonder... How many stops before your brakes overheat?


Especially in Saudi Arabia where temperatures are over 110 Degrees in the summer :tsk: That a boy, cover up those rotors.


----------



## fm_illuminatus (Jun 13, 2005)

sweet&evil said:


> hi evry 1 iam soooooo hapy 2be withe u
> i like bmw more than evry thing n my life
> i got the 740i
> and i dont any car after her becouse its my love
> ...


!

:eeps: :wow:


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

RSPDiver said:


> ....Imagine if you had a bunch of $$$ burning up your pocket, and there were no good mountain roads to drive on. ...


How 'bout build a race track or two, or three? :dunno:


----------



## The Kind Muslim (Aug 1, 2006)

RSPDiver

Let me tell you something, here in Saudi Arabia we are looking for those who are doing like this as childes, because they don't know the value of their lives and money.
Actually, prophet Mohammad has told us that we have to utilize our life, health, money, youth, time and use them in worshipping Allah(first), then, in your interests(second).
Too many guys here are educating them selves and saveing their money for some investment or something useful.

But I feel that you are coming down on our value, and I want to tell you that our real value is "that we are worshipping Allah (Allah only)" this is our great value , not in the cars and how would it be prepared, and suppose all of us are doing like that guys, we still great because of the previous value.

we have industries, deserts, canyons, seas, ..... every thing. But the things which you should have is getting free from your press and your media, and having a close look of what happen here by contacting with Saudis specially and Muslims generally , and let us tell you who we are.


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

eeeeewwwww......:dunno: I dont care what anyone says.... Big Chrome wheels don't look good on BMW's IMO. They belong on Lexus' and Tahoes amd MB. :thumbdwn:


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

You guys should visit South Florida. Seeing the big chrome rims here is old news.
I've seen pretty much everything shown in this thread and more down here.
Not my taste but to each his own.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

Salam a walakem(sp?)

I lived in Saudi for 7 years as a kid. Worst car I saw back then as a DeLorean with a real crappy red paint job. An SS DeLorean, Professor.

FWIW, there's not many twisty roads in Saudi.

Wanna see some good stuff? goto google videos and search for "arab drift", the guy with the coke (errr, pepsi. fanta?) can is insane....


----------



## pintnight (Mar 19, 2002)

The Kind Muslim said:


> RSPDiver
> 
> Let me tell you something, here in Saudi Arabia we are looking for those who are doing like this as childes, because they don't know the value of their lives and money.
> Actually, prophet Mohammad has told us that we have to utilize our life, health, money, youth, time and use them in worshipping Allah(first), then, in your interests(second).
> ...


Well, that's fine and dandy that you feel the need to worship Allah first and then your interests second. But, don't be telling me how to live my life.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I think I like the gold MB the best.


What suprises me the most is how much those cars look like cars I've seen in the wealthy parts of Atlanta. If it weren't for the Saudi plates, you could convince me that those pictures were taken here.


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> What suprises me the most is how much those cars look like cars I've seen in the wealthy parts of Atlanta. If it weren't for the Saudi plates, you could convince me that those pictures were taken here.


So the palm trees, headgear, and Arabic signs didn't look out of place to you?


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Too much money, too little taste.:tsk:


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

gtx510 said:


> So the palm trees, headgear, and Arabic signs didn't look out of place to you?


Ok, so the backgrounds look more like L.A. The cars wouldn't be out of place in Buckhead.

I saw a G-Wagon today with more bling then any of the Saudi cars.

as for the non-car posts in this thread.

I've met a few upper class Saudis and none of them were like the stereotypes the newsmedia keeps dumping on us.


----------



## RCK (Jan 29, 2003)

One of my favs...

http://www.jeddahboys.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38942


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

RCK said:


> One of my favs...
> 
> http://www.jeddahboys.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38942


classy...


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

RCK said:


> One of my favs...
> 
> http://www.jeddahboys.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38942


O.M.G. That's cruel, even to an H2. I was :rofl: until I saw the interior, then I was :rofl:  :loco: . I particularly like the $100 bill leather printing.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

money >> sense

I'm guessing I should know better than to ask this question, but any idea what "FBA Mafia" means?

With those rims, it almost looks like a big blue stagecoach. :loco: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

FBA?
****ing Bad Ass?


----------



## Joe Schmoe (May 1, 2006)

I sort of like the gold Mercedes. I wouldn't bling out mine like that, but it has a certain appeal.

Saudis are generally nice people. The Bin Ladens of the world give the country a bad name.


----------



## The Kind Muslim (Aug 1, 2006)

pintnight said:


> Well, that's fine and dandy that you feel the need to worship Allah first and then your interests second. But, don't be telling me how to live my life.


ALLAH who tells you how to live your life, because he is the one who create you and know what is the best for you.
Like the TOYOTA for example, they made the car (ALLAH create you) and then you buy it (when you borned) and they give you a cataloge(Quran) and instruction to follow (Hadieth).

If Allah with you, who can be against you ?


----------



## Alfred Neuman (Apr 5, 2005)

The Kind Muslim said:


> ALLAH who tells you how to live your life, because he is the one who create you and know what is the best for you.
> Like the TOYOTA for example, they made the car (ALLAH create you) and then you buy it (when you borned) and they give you a cataloge(Quran) and instruction to follow (Hadieth).
> 
> If Allah with you, who can be against you ?


you keep believing in allah and we'll keep dsoing our own thing. who knows, maybe god doesnt even exist?( or allah). we will never know until we all die.

back on topic:

dude that hummer is sad really. ive seen worse really.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

Too many guys here are educating them selves and saveing their money for some investment or something useful.

No offense, but is this a bad thing? Oh and the mb looks the best.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

The Kind Muslim said:


> RSPDiver
> 
> Too many guys here are educating them selves and saveing their money for some investment or something useful.
> 
> ...


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

The Kind Muslim said:


> ALLAH who tells you how to live your life, because he is the one who create you and know what is the best for you.
> Like the TOYOTA for example, they made the car (ALLAH create you) and then you buy it (when you borned) and they give you a cataloge(Quran) and instruction to follow (Hadieth).
> 
> If Allah with you, who can be against you ?


4 posts on this guy? joined 8-1-06?

I'm betting someone made up this screen name just to **** with everyone on this thread.
funny :thumbup:


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

The Kind Muslim said:


> If Allah with you, who can be against you ?


Two people:
(1) Bababooey
(2) Beetlejuice

:tsk:


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Hmmm,,*



RCK said:


> One of my favs...
> 
> http://www.jeddahboys.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38942


Downright ugly and what a waste of $$$. Yeah, Those huge rims will help you out of a sand dune like its nothing ... right???


----------



## Socalz71 (Feb 27, 2006)

Back on topic, If the zionist infadels (USA) are the evil in the world, why do they use US$ as a sign of wealth and prosperity? The H2 interior as an example. One questions, is there enough headroom with your headgear in those cars?


----------



## gtx510 (Aug 7, 2006)

short answer?
those zionists infidels have tainted the arab culture

headgear isn't that high, ****tard...


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

That is the most, um, unique Hummer I think I have ever seen.


----------



## AW328i (Aug 14, 2006)

I think I saw a tear coming from it's headlight... don't tell the other S.U.V.'s! You'll only embarras him.


----------



## joe joe (Apr 6, 2006)

WTF .... what color is that hummer and that poor 7. 
Caka (shlt).... blu maybe?
$100 bills on the console and steering wheel, #@!$%^&@ :rofl: :rofl: 

FBA mafia :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

To each his own but to f-up a car like that is  poor 7 :banghead:


----------



## sporttuned (Jul 3, 2006)

Total double standard, they want to kill us but want our cars and prosperity. We need to stop buying their oil, then they wouldn't be able to afford an H2 and ruin it!

They drive like $h!t over there too:

Jackass:
http://www.sporttuned.com/watch.php?v_id=621

I guess driving from the passenger side helps:
http://www.sporttuned.com/watch.php?v_id=534


----------

